# LR 5.6 and Sony A77MII



## RAHAlpha (Aug 18, 2014)

I am hoping that the more experienced users here might have some insight into what appears to be a problem. 

I have used LR through a couple versions and several updates and have used it with a Sony A55, A65, A77 and now an A77MII. Previously, I was able to find profiles for LR for those other cameras (the Dual Illuminant and the RRP) which worked pretty well with RAW files and, with RAW, LR would also see the standard Landscape, portrait, etc settings. Though the newest LR does recognize the A77MII (as ILCA-77M2) and offers the standard WB settings for it, I have a problem and a couple questions. No matter if I import with the develop settings at "None", "Dual" or "RRP" all my RAW files come in extremely dark. To even start to process an image, I have to start with bumping the exposure between 1 and 2 stops (If I shoot RAW+JPEG, the JPEGs are a little dark as well). I never had this problem with the A65 or A77 (generally importing with "Dual"). When shooting, exposure on both the EVF and LCD appears fine.

So, any thoughts on the issue?  I'm wondering if it's the camera, or is it that there isn't a real profile for it in LR though it at least recognizes the camera , or a combination of LR 5.6 and a newly released camera just not playing well together for a combination of reasons? I could do a calibration and save it as a preset but I didn't have to go to that extreme with previous cameras. Anyone know of a good profile that some talented user has already made? I hate to be stuck with having to do a profile that bumps 2EV just to start. 

Any thoughts or suggestions on what to try would be appreciated. 

RAHAlpha


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi RAHAlpha!  Have a look through the camera settings and see if there's something like DRO (dynamic range optimizer) turned on.  That could explain the difference between the raw file and the JPEG.


----------



## RAHAlpha (Aug 25, 2014)

Thx for your response. I have checked all the settings and still have a bit of an issue. As far as the camera goes, I reset the brightness on the EVF and LCD to -1 and -2 and that seems to help me get more of a WYSIWYG, mainly for JPEGs but also a bit for RAWs. Though LR officially recognizes the A77M2, I don't think the profile is very good. Maybe some Sony sympathizer at Adobe will take the time to update the profile to something a little more accurate. 

Just FYI, the A77M2 does have a great DRO function (applied to the JPEGS). With some of the work I do, DRO set somewhere around 3 to 5, and JPEG at extra fine, does such a great job I don't need to bother with RAW. I still, of course, shoot RAW for the fun/hobby stuff like landscapes. 

Meanwhile, I still am a big fan of LR and can't imagine photography without it. The program, coupled with your book and this site, really adds to the photography experience and it completes the process. I will just have to take a little more time with RAW files for now. 

Thx again,

RAHAlpha, Albuquerque, NM U.S.A.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2014)

That DRO function is applying extra processing to the JPEG, but Lightroom doesn't know anything about that.  If you turned that off, you may find the profiles are a better match.

Bear in mind what you're seeing on the computer is affected by your computer screen brightness too.


----------

